# Current Platinum Team.



## NikoKing (Mar 25, 2009)

Yep, here's mine so far:
Gengar
-Confuse Ray
-Shadow Claw
-Shadow Punch
-Sucker Punch

Porygon2 With Download ability
-Thunder
-Signal Beam
-Recover
-Psybeam

Monferno
-Flame Wheel
-Ember
-Torment
-Mach Punch

Alakazam
-Drain Punch
-Psybeam
-Confusion
-Reflect

Tangrowth (NOTE: I'm still setting up his moves, so they're crappy.)
-Mega Drain
-Grass Knot
-Ancient Power
-Vine Whip

Also, I'm on the 6th Gym if you wanted to know.


----------



## Nic (Mar 25, 2009)

Flame Dude \ Monferno (Training)
Cut
Shadow Claw
Ember
Mach Punch

Chicken \ Staravia (training)
Endeavor
Growl
Quick Attack
Fly

Emploeon
Cut
Defog
Drill Peck
Surf

Maacho Man \ Machop  (training)
Seismic Toss
Leer
Rock Smash
Revenge

Bolt \ Luxary
Bite
Shock Wave
Thunder Fang
Spark

Torterra
Rock Climb
Rock Slide
Earthquake
Flash

I'm at the seventh Gym if you wanted to know. But I'll need to climb up Route 216 and 217.


----------



## child911 (Mar 25, 2009)

ugh, I went to sleep at 5:00 last night, I started from pastoria gym and I ended right in front of giratina! That's right I'm SR'ing for a shiny.

I beat cyrus with this team, only 4 pokes and my slave.

Torterra lv. 45
Luxray lv. 47
Staraptor lv. 46 
Houndoom lv. 45
Bibarel lv. 19 

I have an empty spot so I can check the IV's of mah giratina! ^_^


----------



## MygL (Mar 25, 2009)

Grrr....

Imma get Platinum today probably, and Ill show you


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 28, 2009)

child911 said:
			
		

> ugh, I went to sleep at 5:00 last night, I started from pastoria gym and I ended right in front of giratina! That's right I'm SR'ing for a shiny.
> 
> I beat cyrus with this team, only 4 pokes and my slave.
> 
> ...


Your going for a shiny AND good IVs?

Good luck....


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm getting Platinum today.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I'm getting Platinum today.


im hoping to as well :|


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

My Jpn Platinum team:


Dialga (lvl 70)

Palkia(lvl70)

Rayquaza(lvl 90)

Empolean( lvl 75)

(Origin) Giratina( lvl 80)

Crobat (lvl 100)


----------



## smasher (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> My Jpn Platinum team:
> 
> 
> Dialga (lvl 70)
> ...


How do you get origin?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need the Griseous Orb.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..The...The what orb?....Sorry....They call it the Platinum orb...well, AT LEAST the Jpn game calls it that.


----------



## Rene (Mar 28, 2009)

pff, it's still not released in Europe, i gotta wait 'til 22 of may if i'm not mistaking <_<
ah well, pearl is still fun


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Just 4 more hours until Platinum ...


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Just 4 more hours until Platinum ...


You can do it. Just occupy your time.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By doing what?
What can I do for 4 hours? I'm not at home.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then where are you?....

Just occupy your time by where you are then.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm at the YMCA.

And I *will not* go play Basketball ...


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


......Take a nap?....


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Take a nap ...?

... Nah, I'm not tired.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Take a nap ...?
> 
> ... Nah, I'm not tired.


......Errm.....Talk to friends?......


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2009)

Talk to your imaginary friend?


----------



## PaJami (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you get the Platinum Orb?


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Talk to your imaginary friend?


Like I said, Talk to real life friends?

Hobo, Its at the place where you usually catch Giratina. Spring path.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None of my friends are here.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.......Ummmm.......Talk to us?


----------



## PaJami (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cornman asked the question, but thanks


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sorry, Thought you were Hobo xD


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

I think I'll listen to some music.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't feel like going through movelists at the moment, but I've just beaten the 6th gym, and here's my team:

Gengar (lvl 40)
Gastrodon (lvl 41)
Honchkrow (lvl 40)
Bronzong (lvl 40)
Primeape (lvl 40)
Ampharos (lvl 40)

Legendaries and Starters = failure and un-originality.


----------



## Rene (Mar 28, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> I don't feel like going through movelists at the moment, but I've just beaten the 6th gym, and here's my team:
> 
> Gengar (lvl 40)
> Gastrodon (lvl 41)
> ...


pretty cool an ampharos that early in the game 
owh and having a starter in your team isn't a fail :r


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 28, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> I don't feel like going through movelists at the moment, but I've just beaten the 6th gym, and here's my team:
> 
> Gengar (lvl 40)
> Gastrodon (lvl 41)
> ...


Loving the team Grawr, and yeah.  I decided to actually use a Chimchar in this game for no apparent reason.


----------



## MygL (Mar 28, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too =/


----------



## MygL (Mar 28, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolwut? Starters Failure? Theyre the strongest pokemon non legendaries


----------



## PaJami (Mar 28, 2009)

This is the team I beat the Elite Four with:
Level 67 Infernape-Blaze
Level 61 Shaymin
Level 50 Azelf
Level 50 Uxie
Level 48 Giratina-Godzilla
Level 46 Pelipper-Pelly
I will put moves up later


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 28, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> This is the team I beat the Elite Four with:
> Level 67 Infernape-Blaze
> Level 61 Shaymin
> Level 50 Azelf
> ...


why would you have azelf and uxie???? 

but i have...
monferno lvl 27
kadabra lvl 26
buizel lvl 25
Staravia lvl 27
luxio lvl 26
and bronzong lvl 20 ( i am just using him till i find another pokemon i want)


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 28, 2009)

Just got it 2 hours ago:

Chimchar- lv. 11
Shinx (Narwhal)- lv. 5
Starly- lv. 4


----------



## Horus (Mar 28, 2009)

(not even going to bother with natures, and not official just pokemon for the main plot [gyms elite 4 etc])


Garchomp:
item:dragon fang
dragon claw
draco meteor
earthquake
dragon rush

gyrados
item: nevermeltice
waterfall
ice fang
surf 
hydro pump

scizor
item:none
double team
x-scissor
night slash
double hit (technician = ftw)

infernape
item:fist plate
flame weel
mach punch
close combat
grass knot

giratina
item: none
ominous wind
ancient power
dragon claw
shadow force

togekiss
item: amulet coin
yawn
roost
aura sphere
shadow ball


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Piplup
Infernape
Pikachu
Shaymin


----------



## Horus (Mar 28, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> I don't feel like going through movelists at the moment, but I've just beaten the 6th gym, and here's my team:
> 
> Gengar (lvl 40)
> Gastrodon (lvl 41)
> ...


infernape/monferno/chimchar = non-failable 
legendaries - ur-rite but elite four is a *censored.4.0* and deserves to die 

nice team though  :r


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 28, 2009)

Just started playing somewhat more about a hour or two ago.

Turtwig Lv: 13
Shinx Lv: 11


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 28, 2009)

Just got it...
Shinx lv.8
Grotle lv.18
Staravia lv.14
Ponyta lv.7
Geodude lv.6
Machop lv.6


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't know the exact levels (not playing game right now) but I know my team.

Hydro (Empoleon)
Blaziken
Charizard
Stark (Luxray)
Champ (Machamp)
Seto (Staraptor)


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm too lazy to get all the moves down.

Empoleon- Level 54
Luxray- Level 35
Lucario- Level 34
Onix- Level 33
Rotom- Level 30
Staravia- Level 23

Yay for using the Exp Share while destroying everyone with Empoleon.

Also, I have 7 Gym Badges.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 29, 2009)

Grotle lv.30
Luxio lv.23
Staravia lv.22
Cranidos lv.21
Gligar lv.21
Eevee lv.20
(i just beat the 3rd badge, Fantina)


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 29, 2009)

Infernape lv. 54
Pichu (Pikachu) lv. 31
Shaymin lv. 55
Piplup (Blizzard) lv. 14
Bidoof lv. 4
Staravia (Mukuhawk) lv. 21


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Mar 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Infernape lv. 54
> Pichu (Pikachu) lv. 31
> Shaymin lv. 55
> Piplup (Blizzard) lv. 14
> ...


Wow, you just got the game and you're already better then me...


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 29, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tee hee ...

I'm training my Starvia now.
I want Staraptor.

Poor Piplup though ...
I'm getting an Exp Share for him.


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 29, 2009)

ive beat 2 of the battle fronteir.  also who has a gigas from that event to let me use?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, I use my Exp. Share so that my team can be almost all at the same level, thats why it takes longer for me to beat the game...but im usually much stronger than the Elite 4 and gym leaders...


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Mar 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

>


Whoa, how'd you get that?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 29, 2009)

Current Team:

Grotle Lv: 24
Luxio Lv: 22
Staravia Lv: 25
Egg


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 29, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to Pokestadium.com

My Infernape likes me now!


----------



## PaJami (Mar 29, 2009)

Cool! I got one


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

I havent got platinum yet, but I'm trying to put a team together. Heres what I have so far.






I'm thinking of replacing Cherubi and Aipom, however.


----------



## MygL (Mar 29, 2009)

Woot! just got Platinum!!!!


----------



## PaJami (Mar 29, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Woot! just got Platinum!!!!


 Good for you!


----------



## MygL (Mar 29, 2009)

Aggh. When can I use the WiFi connection?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 29, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Aggh. When can I use the WiFi connection?


When you get to Oreburgh.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 1, 2009)

Current Team=
Torterra lv. 39
Staraptor lv. 35
Luxray lv. 32
Houndoom lv. 26
Gliscor lv. 26
and mah *censored.4.0* Cranidos lv.20 (I just beat Crasher Wake...)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 1, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Current Team=
> Torterra lv. 39
> Staraptor lv. 35
> Luxray lv. 32
> ...


Nice setup there.

My Team:
Torterra Lv: 34
Staraptor Lv: 34
Luxray Lv: 34
Eevee Lv: 33
Gabite Lv: 30


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 1, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks...i would have gotten a gabite too but it was taking too much time to wander around wayward cave...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 1, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I had a map nearby. Plus, did you enter the side that had Gible?


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 1, 2009)

My team really sucks..... I can't beat the Elite Four!

Empoleon- Level 62
Giratina- Level 49
Onix- Level 47
Rhyperior- Level 44
Dusknoir- Level 39
Jolteon- Level 20


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 2, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya, the secret part right under cycling road where u cant see anything...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 2, 2009)

Update:

Gabite Lv: 31
Torterra Lv: 33
Staraptor Lv 34
Luxray Lv: 35
Espeon Lv: 37


----------



## SockHead (Apr 2, 2009)

Torterra: Level 48
Froslass: Level 45
Gallade: Level 21
Rhyperior: Level 49
Yanmega: Level 44
and a HM Slave


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 2, 2009)

Latios
Infernape
Lucario
Piplup
Croagunk


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 2, 2009)

Torterra lv.40
Staraptor lv.35
Luxray lv.33
Gliscor lv.30
Houndoom lv.28
and...Cranidos...lv20


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 3, 2009)

Yay for National Dex and the owning of other Pokemon games.

Flygon level 77
Gengar Level 80 (One of my favorites)
Mammoswine Level 83
Slowking Level 85 (One of my favorites.)
Feraligator Level 87
Alakazam Level 85


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 3, 2009)

Current Team:

Espeon Lv: 42
Gabite Lv: 43
Luxray Lv: 43
Torterra Lv: 43
Staraptor Lv: 44
HM Slave Bibarel Lv 28


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 3, 2009)

Torterra lv.43
Luxray lv.37
Staraptor lv.39
Gliscor lv.33
Houndoom lv.31
HM SLAVE=Bibarel (since i needed a pokemon that could use surf AND rock smash...)


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Apr 3, 2009)

I still don't have this game....


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 3, 2009)

I use these Pokemon as HM slaves: 
Croagunk (My Cave HM Slave, since it knows, Strength, Rock Smash, Rock Climb.)
Bibarel (My outside HM Slave: Cut, Rock Smash, Surf.)
and Starly (My flying HM Slave.


----------



## Caleb (Apr 3, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Torterra lv.43
> Luxray lv.37
> Staraptor lv.39
> Gliscor lv.33
> ...


can i have a houndoom? i want one so bad i havent been able to obtain one.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 3, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got an aipom? if you want i can get ya a lv.24 houndour...


----------



## Caleb (Apr 3, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my friend has an aipom.ill get one from him then trade you.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 3, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool


----------



## Caleb (Apr 3, 2009)

is wi-fi offline? it wont let me get on wi-fi on platinum.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 3, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> is wi-fi offline? it wont let me get on wi-fi on platinum.


idk but ill trade with you tomorrow...i have gym leaderS to beat!


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 3, 2009)

Mine:

Torterra Lv. 87
Dialga Lv. 70
Palkia Lv. 70
Crobat Lv. 54
HM Slave 1 (Aerodactyl)
HM Slave 2 (Kabutops)

I'm off to catch Mesprit, Cresselia, Articuno, Moltres, and Zapdos now!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mine:
> 
> Torterra Lv. 87
> Dialga Lv. 70
> ...


good luck  !


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mine:
> 
> Torterra Lv. 87
> Dialga Lv. 70
> ...


Kabutops an HM slave?  C'mon man, its stats are too good for an HM Slave D:.

Also, GL.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 3, 2009)

Empoleon- Level 64
Giratina- Level 50
Steelix- Level 47
Rhyperior- Level 43
Dusknoir- Level 39
Jolteon- Level 35

I had to borrow some of my friend's pokemon to beat the Elite Fail.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 3, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I chose Aerodactyl and Kabutops because they're easy to get (well, evolving Kabuto takes awhile) and each of them can learn a different half of the 8 total HMs. I might get a TM Slave that knows Flash, Dig, Teleport, and Softboiled...

Oh, and I'm battling Articuno right now. Zapdos got away... D=


----------



## Grawr (Apr 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mine:
> 
> Torterra Lv. 87
> Dialga Lv. 70
> ...


Originality fail.

Except for Crobat.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 3, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's my _current_ team. By no means is it permanent. They're just the three strongest Pok


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 5, 2009)

Current Team

Empoleon- Level 64
Giratina- Level 51
Steelix- Level 47
Rhyperior- Level 43
Dusknoir- Level 39
Jolteon- Level 37

I'm getting a Level 64 Shaymin from my friend soon.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 5, 2009)

Current team:
Garchomp lv.53
Torterra lv.51
Luxray lv.47
Giratina lv. 47
Starptor lv.43
Houndoom lv.42

no more HM Slave...HOORAY!
I am now doing some serious training for the Elite 4, I'm hoping to have all my pkmn over lv.55


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 5, 2009)

Current Team:

Latios (Falconoir) lv. 100
Infernape lv. 74
Lucario lv. 50
Piplup (Blizzard) lv. 15
Croagunk lv. 26
Riolu Egg


----------



## John102 (Apr 5, 2009)

ugh, i got the game 2 days ago, so my team isn't that good yet.

Luxray-lvl42
Houndoom-lvl35
Alakazam-lvl42
torterra-lvl45

and the rest are just.......meh.Luckily i have my spring break this week, so hopefully I'll catch up some.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 5, 2009)

Current Team:

Espeon Lv: 47 (Most Likely to Leave my Team for Infernape or Empoleon)
Staraptor Lv: 46
Luxray Lv: 47
Torterra Lv: 47
Garchomp Lv: 48


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 5, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Current Team:
> 
> Espeon Lv: 47 (Most Likely to Leave my Team for Infernape or Empoleon)
> Staraptor Lv: 46
> ...


get infernape...he'll be more useful for the elite 4


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 7, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol no, Water is super effective against both Ground and Fire, which are both in the Elite Four.

Current Main Team:

Empoleon- Level 70 (Leader of my team)
Shaymin- Level 67 (Obtained in a trade with friend)
Giratina- Level 55 (Co-Leader of my team, I guess)
Uxie- Level 51 (Just got it, still training it)
Steelix- Level 49 (HM Slave)
Bibarel- Level 32 (Bidoof is my favorite pokemon)

Themed Teams

The Bouncing Bidoofs:

Bibarel- Level 32
Bidoof- Level 29
Bibarel- Level 26
Bidoof- Level 26
Bidoof- Level 22
Bidoof- Level 21


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 8, 2009)

I've got rid of my starter because they fail tbh.

Weasel (Floatzel) - Level 44
Fluffle - (Altaria) - Level 43
OverBite - (Gabite) - Level 42
Vine - (Tangrowth) - Level 43
Whore - (Gardevoir) - Level 42
Slave - (Tropius) - HM SLAVE


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 8, 2009)

Dialga lv.70
Garchomp lv.63
Torterra lv.60
Giratina (Origin Forme) lv.52
Staraptor lv.51
Houndoom lv.45


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 8, 2009)

Remind me to never bring Rotom into the Battle Hall while in Heat Form.

Latios lv. 100
Infernape lv. 74
Croagunk lv. 26
Prinplup lv.16
Shaymin lv. 57


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 8, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Remind me to never bring Rotom into the Battle Hall while in Heat Form.
> 
> Latios lv. 100
> Infernape lv. 74
> ...


No offense but you should train your Prinplup and Croagunk. It seems to me that you are only training your Latios and Infernape and leaving everyone else in the dust.

But tbh I'm almost doing the same thing.

My Team:

Empoleon- Level 73
Shaymin- Level 67
Origin Forme Giratina- Level 58
Uxie- Level 52
Steelix- Level 49 (HM Slave)
Dusknoir- Level 44 (HM Slave)


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 8, 2009)

Let me redo this.

Latios (Falconoir) lv. 100 (From Diamond)
Infernape lv. 74 (Trained on Diamond, Was used for getting through Gyms.)
Croagunk lv. 26 (HM Slave)
Prinplup lv. 16 (Currently Training)
Shaymin (Sky Forme) lv. 60 (Using to get all Sky Forme moves like Leaf Storm and Air Slash.)


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 8, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Let me redo this.
> 
> Latios (Falconoir) lv. 100 (From Diamond)
> Infernape lv. 74 (Trained on Diamond, For getting through Gyms)
> ...


Ah, now I see.

I never had Diamond so I can't import super good pokemon  :'(


----------

